# ο Λακκιώτης Αναγνώστης Ιωάννης Μάντακας



## seitt

Greetings

I was wondering about the name ο Λακκιώτης Αναγνώστης Ιωάννης Μάντακας, which does seem slightly on the long side: could it be that the first two names are not simply given names but rather have a specific meaning? If so, what do they mean?

We recently visited Χανιά, and while researching the Παναγία Τριμάρτυρη Cathedral turned up the following:
Εκδήλωση για τα αποκαλυπτήρια ανδριάντα του Λακκιώτη Αναγνώστη Ιωάννου Μάντακα (1816 – 1917) θα πραγματοποιηθεί το Σάββατο 16 Ιουλίου στις 11 π.μ. στην πλατεία Πατριάρχου Αθηναγόρα.

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## Perseas

Hello Simon,

I think «Λακκιώτης» is toponymic. Maybe he was from «Λάκκοι Χανίων».
I think also his name was «Αναγνώστης Μάντακας» and «Ιωάννης» was his father's name.
Are you sure it is «Αναγνώστης Ιωάννης Μάντακας» (a.) or  «Αναγνώστης Ιωάννου Μάντακας» (b.)? If it is (b.), then «Ιωάννης» was probably his father's name.


----------



## Acestor

The genitives in "Λακκιώτη Αναγνώστη Ιωάννου Μάντακα" can be confusing. It is actually Anagnostis, son of Ioannis Mantakas, from Lakkoi.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, most helpful. Indeed, I only saw it in the genitive.


> son of Ioannis Mantakas


So, here is what it must be:
Λακκιώτης Αναγνώστης Ιωάννου Μάντακας
It's rather hard to express in clear English, but I take it you mean "son-of-Ioannis Mantakas", don't you? I.e. the name states that his surname is Mantakas and makes no statement about the surname of his father (although it was almost certainly the same).


----------



## Acestor

"Certainly", not "almost certainly". Αναγνώστης Ιωάννου Μάντακας means Αναγνώστης Μάντακας, γιος του Ιωάννη Μάντακα. Had the father's surname been different, it would have been made clear.


----------



## bearded

@ Perseas
Since in Greek 'anagnostis' means reader, would an interpretation ''The 'lakkiotis' Reader Joannis Mantakas'' also be possible?


----------



## Acestor

You can see Anagnostis Mantakas (second from the left) in the photograph (link). According to my encyclopedia, he had twelve children from his first marriage, and twenty-two from his second marriage. He died at the age of 99.


----------



## bearded

Sas efcharistò poly', Acestor.


----------



## seitt

> "Certainly", not "almost certainly". Αναγνώστης Ιωάννου Μάντακας means Αναγνώστης Μάντακας, γιος του Ιωάννη Μάντακα. Had the father's surname been different, it would have been made clear.


Even if he'd been born out of wedlock?


----------



## Acestor

If I'd been born out of wedlock and wanted to mention my father's name, I would not have restricted myself to his first name. I'd probably call myself "XY, bastard son of WZ".


----------



## Perseas

Just for the record: I remember that some decades ago it was not uncommon to write your father's name between your first and last name. For ex. Ioannis Vasileiou XY. "Vasileios" the father's name.


----------



## seitt

Thank you, Perseas - I didn't know that.


----------



## sotos

seitt said:


> Λακκιώτης Αναγνώστης Ιωάννης Μάντακας,



Λακκιώτης = toponymic, coming from Λάκκοι, Λάκκα, or something like this.
Αναγνώστης = "Reader" (as has been said above). This is an ecclesiastic title of lower clergy. 
Ιωάννης = the christian name
Mάντακα = the surname.


----------



## Acestor

The name Anagnostes / Anagnostis may have come from a title. In this specific case, the original says "ανδριάντα του Λακκιώτη Αναγνώστη Ιωάννου Μάντακα". In the nominative the phrase is "ο Λακκιώτης Αναγνώστης Ιωάννου Μάντακας", in which Αναγνώστης is a first name, Μάντακας is the surname and Ιωάννου is the father's name. It is common, even today, to have this syntax, e.g. "Κωνσταντίνος Αλεξάνδρου Καραμανλής". The question at the beginning ("I was wondering about the name ο Λακκιώτης Αναγνώστης Ιωάννης Μάντακας") was the result of a misunderstanding and has caused confusion because seitt has created the wrong nominative from his text. Anagnostis Mantakas, son of Ioannis, was a real person.


----------



## sotos

Possible. Αναγνώστης can be (or was) a christian name, but rather uncommon.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, especially to Acestor - the concrete example of the former Prime Minister is indeed most useful. Presumably he needs to be distinguished from his uncle, which is why they add the name of his father in the genitive.


----------

